# Has Anyone Seen Autumn Rush?



## kitchenelf (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm a believer in these things so I thoroughly enjoyed it!!!!  That little boy though - I'm going to steal his dimples!!


----------



## Gossie (Dec 1, 2007)

What was it about?


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay, I live in a  cave.   What's  _Autumn Rush_?


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 2, 2007)

Kitchen Elf, who is Autum Rush?


----------

